# EvenTT 15 - A few photos



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

[/url]





[URL=http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/coombes755/media/IMG_0195_zpsvima1xmc.jpg.html]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great pics mate


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome pics you got my bum in there

J
Xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics of a great day 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Awesome pics you got my bum in there
> 
> J
> Xx


Wide angle lens ?

(biatch mode off)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice shots 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pics you got my bum in there
> ...


Settle petal

J
Xx


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Awesome pics you got my bum in there
> 
> J
> Xx


 :lol: You just made me check those photos out again........but I'm guessing you mean your car, which one is it?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

and to add a few wide shots....





and this is one of two on the day


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice shots 8)


I have to say, my shot of your car really doesn't do it justice so hopefully someone else will have done better but I had to add it as your car was quite sensational.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MichaelAC said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots 8)
> ...


Cheers you'll make me blush  lol


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

A couple more of old yellow!!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

and a couple of WhiTTe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

OeTT said:


> A couple more of old yellow!!


I just wish his owner was wearing as well :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MichaelAC said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pics you got my bum in there
> ...


VK04 JJV is mine  next to Nicks

J
xx


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Brill pics gutted i couldnt make it hopefully next year 

Hak


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Manchesturk said:


> Brill pics gutted i couldnt make it hopefully next year
> 
> Hak


The announcement will be big when the 2016 venue is chosen 

J
xx


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Jess, could you please tell them to bring the venue a little closer to north west 

cheers

Hak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Manchesturk said:


> Thanks Jess, could you please tell them to bring the venue a little closer to north west
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak


That's what I'm hoping! :lol: Been to the last two and they're fantastic days out (Gaydon was a fabulous location), but this one was a bit out of my reach. Roll on next year!


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

DRURIDGE BAY COUNTRY PARK would be perfect. c'mon Mallstt be sport haha


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those who got there early



and those that didn't, overflow car park


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pictures [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

qs950 said:


> and those that didn't, overflow car park


That made my day, thats Myself my wife and my two boys in the picture parked up next to Wak in the purple TT


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Cloud said:


> (Gaydon was a fabulous location)


Agreed and going on the test track was hi-lite of the day 

Great pics, hopefully next years will be a bit closer so that we can make it.

Warren.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > (Gaydon was a fabulous location)
> ...


The track was the highlight of my year! 

I still have the photo (you didn't take :wink: ) of me on it!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Cloud said:


> I still have the photo (you didn't take :wink: ) of me on it!


I still can't believe we 'forgot' to take the camera with us... cough, cough! :wink:

Warren.


----------

